# What is this soundtrack-sounding song called?



## FossilMusic

Alright, now what I can say is that the song I'm thinking of has appeared in three different instances that I can recall:
-first, it was featured in the TV show "Friends" in the episode "The One Where Rachel Quits", in the scene where dead trees go into the "Chipper".
-second, the Cartoon Network trailer for the movie "Scooby Doo on Zombie Island" (can't find said t yet)
-and third, in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jB2QFmXU…

This has been weighing for years and years on my mind, so please, if you know the answer, step up and say it.


----------



## FSM

I don't recognize it. Sounds to me like something from Carmina Burana, but I haven't listened to that in ages. Your youtube link doesn't work, so I'm uploading a brief sound clip from the Friends episode should anyone else want to give it a go:

View attachment friends chipper.mp3


----------

